
Copyright troll suing over tattoos on celebrities in a video game - fludlight
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/yw37g7/a-lawyer-explains-who-really-owns-your-tattoos
======
tantalor
Does the game realistically represent other, non-tattooed skin of players?
Such as skin tone or body hair? If so, I'd argue that the collection of
tattoos was incidental in the complete lifelike recreation of players (like a
photograph) and not a specific element which is painted on an otherwise
default player model (like the Mike Tyson case).

